# Were you bullied in school?



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

A few question for all the NF's: 
Were you bullied in school?
What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?
How did you deal with it?
Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

I was, almost all grades and it stopped for the most of it in highschool and for sure during college. I tried to be quiet and not do anything bad, not offend anyone or make anybody have a negative reaction. So basically I laid low. I'm guessing they were bullying people because of their own insecurities and because they could not control their negative reactions (and there was nobody else there to control them). Bullying meant verbal abuse and sometimes, but not that often physical abuse. For some reason, some people thought fighting was cool and they tried to provoke it and push people around, especially those they had disagreements with. I was bulied during highschool too, but not by colleagues, but by other people. It seems to me, the more education a person has, the less likely he is to do something like that.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Were you bullied in school? Yes
What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience? Year 8-10, then random bits afterwards
How did you deal with it? I tried standing up to the bullies, but that didn't work because I was outnumbered and didn't have any really supportive friends, I tried reporting it, but no one took me that seriously, then after two years of being bullied at the same school, I changed schools.
Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying? I think their was fault from both parties. If I had gone to the higher decile girls only girl school straight from the start, I think I would have been ok, because a lot of the girls there were just as naive and young spirited as I was, but at the school I originally attended, the kids were a lot rougher around the edges, the majority of kids were sp/sj types, and I didn't make any effort to blend in. I was also a bit of a snob when I first started school, but I learnt pretty quickly that appearances didn't mean a damn thing, and girls magazines were full of lies. If it hadn't been me that was bullied, it probably would have been someone else, but I got under their skin without even trying. Just incompatible personalities (although I liked them, thought they were smart, funny, interesting etc- how sad!) and immature people. Its been eight years now, and I still don't trust any of them.

Anything else you want to know?


----------



## Tread Softly (Feb 8, 2012)

*Were you bullied in school?*
Yes.

*What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?*
Mainly in elementary school and a bit in seventh grade. It was always by males, never females (and I'm a female).

*How did you deal with it?*
Told them to leave me alone. Or ignored them. That never worked. I think they respond better to aggressive bullying back but I wouldn't allow myself to stoop to their level.

*Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?*
For some of them, they seemed to come from what I suspect are abusive homes. Some were simply arrogant, spoiled children who carry a lot of anger and aggressiveness in them for some reason. They're always the ones very conscious of status. I suspect racism played a part in it too.


----------



## sitodocambia (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes. In ninth grade, my closest friends who I had been friends since fourth grade turned on me and started bullying me. Ironically though, they were all intuitives like me (not SJs or SPs like you might expect). One was an INTP, another was probably an INFJ, the third was an ENFP. The ENFP was the main perpetrator, he was very manipulative of the other two, and he had bullied the INTP a lot in the past, so they both felt pressured to go along with it and do what he told them. It started off as mostly verbal abuse, insulting me, my family, and especially my sister (which drove me crazy since I love her so dearly), but then they started physically abusing me too. I couldn't escape from it because I had every class with at least one of them, and I was in a carpool with them for cross country practice. I literally was with them the entire day, and there was nothing I could do about it. Also, previously, the ENFP, who was their leader, was one of the people I had confided in the most, so he knew all of my weak spots and insecurities. Additionally, I didn't have any friends other than them, only acquaintances, since I was always a very quiet/introverted person.

Eventually, I managed to disentangle myself from them. When classes changed halfway through the year, I sat farther from them and avoided going to any social events that they were invited to. Obviously, the bullying didn't stop right away because I had many of the same classes, but I eventually managed to find a new group. They couldn't believe that I had gotten myself. I still have major trust issues, though, because of the experience, and I am very reluctant to share anything about myself to anyone, even if they've confided in me their deepest, darkest secrets. I'm always afraid that the people I believe to be my friends will turn against me.

They didn't stop bullying me, though, when they had the chance, until eleventh grade, granted they didn't have the chance many times because of my efforts to avoid them. This whole situation is by far the worst thing that's ever happened to me in my life and I still can't manage to completely forgive the ENFP or the INFJ.

So yeah, I've been bullied.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

I think we've all had some rough times. I was bullied since 4th grade, always being a year younger and taken advantage of all the time for being weak. 5th grade was probably worst. I was shoved, two of my permanent teeth knocked out from that. And one time I was chased until one person got to me, and when I fell to the ground, they kicked me, some others joining in as well... yup. living hell. And to be honest, some of them might have been pretty screwed up, but I think some of them just didn't want to left out of the action(LORDY!!!! What have we come down to?) But we all share these problems.. we all get through them with the few friends we have. And though the scars will always be there, be they in reality or the mind, they influence us in the most subtle of ways... perhaps the way we take the bullying early in life might give us a clue as to our natural type..


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

A few question for all the NF's: 
Were you bullied in school?
Yes, horribly.
What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?
The whole time.
How did you deal with it?
I cried a lot.
Why do you think you were bullied? 
The other children thought I was weird, and they discriminated against me for being sensitive.
Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?
There is never a valid reason. They were just sadistic, possibly because most of them had abusive parents who taught them that having feelings was a bad thing.


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep. Repeatedly. I seemed to get 2-4 different bullies a year, almost like they were on rotation or something.

In fourth grade, this snot nosed fatbag used to pound on me for reasons I'm still not clear on. Towards the end, I befriended a tall black kid and asked if he could be my bodyguard for the rest of the school year. I paid him 50 cents.

So the next day or so I'm back on the schoolyard, and snot nosed fatbag starts chasing me again... only to get clothelined by my new bodyguard. His glasses go FLYING and man did that little bitch start crying rivers of tears. Best day of my life.

My bodyguard and I became good friends but he moved away after that year. Panda sadness.

In junior high the bully crap started up again, only this became like bully groups instead of a single bully. One day they took my basketball and started passing it around. I kept reaching for it only for them to quickly pass it on to the next person, pointing and laughing. So what I did was just pick the smallest guy in the group... and beat the living shit out of him. Quickly got my ball after that, and a stint in detention. Totally worth it though.

I got in tons of fights after that until high school, when things finally simmered down and the bully saga finally ended.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

*Were you bullied in school?*
Yeah, I was.​ 
*What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?*
Most of my school life, yeah, but primary school wasn't as bad because I had a few close friends. For the first few years of high school, it was pretty bad. Then, we had to switch classes to focus on specific electives. Thank god for that, because I was in a different class from the bullies. I was really quiet in my new class and didn't try to make any friends.​ 
*How did you deal with it?*
I laid low.​ 
*Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying? *
Perhaps it was because of my apperance. I have a skin condition, so I've always stood out from the crowd.​


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

No, I never was, thankfully. I've always gone to school in very accepting environments in which peaceful conflict resolution was taught as the ideal. I am lucky--although even if I'd grown up in a less safe environment, I think I might have been more likely to be ignored than bullied.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

LQ9 said:


> No, I never was, thankfully. I've always gone to school in very accepting environments in which peaceful conflict resolution was taught as the ideal. I am lucky--although even if I'd grown up in a less safe environment, I think I might have been more likely to be ignored than bullied.


Being ignored is the lesser of two evils, I'd say. Because I was so quiet, people tended to ignore me. But I'd rather have that than bullying.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

No, thankfully. One time in 8th grade though, this boy Kyle called me a jerk because I was sitting where he wanted to sit and I refused to give up the seat. I remember it because honestly it's one of like 3 times anyone has ever in my life said something mean to my face.

I was kind of a bitch in 7th and 8th grade though; a bit of a bully myself. Not the instigator, but certainly my group of friends was pretty awful to some girls in our grade. And I didn't do anything to stop it.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I was not bullied in school, but I was ostracized by a group of girls in middle school when the majority of them decided I was not fit to hang with them. I was close to one or two girls in said group, and anyway, I was told in no uncertain terms to leave the group. Such an experience reinforced a feeling that I was an odd one and didn't have the goods, so to speak, to be a part of the socially accepted group(s). But I guess this is why I've always been pretty independent and still somehow managed to see my inner goodness and why I easily empathize with those who have been the targets of bullies. If anything, it says a lot more about the bullies than it does about those who are bullied. It is so easy to turn self-loathing or a lack of self-worth outward and thus become mean and nasty towards others; it's a cowardly thing to do to bully others.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, in these ways:
1. I was followed around by a couple of boys during recess. They would stalk me everywhere and tease me.
2. A girl would tease me incessantly and compete with me incessently.
3. Said girl, in second grade, started a "We Hate Bridgett Club" (me being Bridgett) that every girl in our class joined)
4. Many people in middle school verbally harassed and excluded me
5. In high school many people verbally harassed and excluded me
6. In college my roommate spread rumors about me and gossiped about me


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh yes, and as far as how I dealt with it: I tried to ignore it. I kept to myself, pretended not to hear them, got my mother to drive me to school so I didn't have to take the bus, spent time with my own friends only. I think I was bullied because I was autistic, strange, and quiet. I also think the girl in elementary school who bullied me the most was jealous because she went from being my friend when I was in the remedial classes to hating me when I was moved up to the gifted classes she was in I started doing better than her. She was very competitive. I dressed strangely, too, and didn't have good hygiene. As a teen/pre-teen I was awkward looking.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

@paper lilies 


> Were you bullied in school?


Yes and at home and outside of school.



> What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?


Almost, I had 2-3 years with only hardcore teasing? Then of course there was the random encounters with people I had no idea who was yelling my name and something evil & unpleasant.



> How did you deal with it?


- Well, I talked shit to them, tried to be humorous about it really... they just kept going.
- Tried to ignore them. 
- Asked for help (none to be found apparently). 
- Tried to be strong for others. 
- Stayed home from school.
- Tried to not go out so much after school.
- Tried to do stuff for my class mates in order for them to like me fx. was at a girls house for 6 hours drawing Pokemon pictures for her and her brother...
- Watched Television all day inside (or played with my ENFP friend in the forest behind our house)
- I drew, read books, comics, tried to stay low...
- I imagined myself being main protagonist in books such as Mathilda and Harry Potter. Wishing that I could do magic and that I would be taken away from the place I was put in life.



> Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?


Well 2 of the schools I went to was just for the sake of bullying really.Unfortunately (for me): 
-the other people who got bullied moved school (or wont as responsive as I) and I became main target.
- My teacher openly pointed me out as an oddball
- My parents were poor and I wore shredded and worn out clothes
- We lived in small island communities where you had to present yourself as "bourgeois" so to speak.
- I was behind in class, because I had went to a independent school. (Got up to date quickly, but never believed I was smart, since that was the attitude I got. Not until 9th grade that I realized that I was not below average, but actually close to above, not until recently that I've started to believe that I'm a bit more than above average, my lack of confidence has held me back, as well as bullying family members)

It's rather hilarious since my grandmother tried to get rid of the Jante Law within my family (my mother preached it as well), but somehow I got to be a victim of it in every possible way. Here goes:



THE JANTE LAW said:


> The ten rules state:
> Don't think you're anything special.
> Don't think you're as good as us.
> Don't think you're smarter than us.
> ...


[EDIT]
If not bullied, then overlooked/ignored. Whatever you call it.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> A few question for all the NF's:
> Were you bullied in school?
> What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?
> How did you deal with it?
> Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?


 1) Yes
2) Off an on throughout elementary school.
3) I compensated by making my home life as comfortable as possible and living in my own dream world while at school.
4)I was hella awkward. I wasn't a good dresser, I was shy, geeky, and very tall for a girl. It wasn't until High school that I went from ugly duckling to swan.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I was homeschooled, no bullyng. I just felt painfully left out of everything among the peers I actually had in my extra-curricular activities, until I learned to not give a shit (which took longer than I would like).


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Were you bullied in school?
Yes, I was.

 What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?
Pretty much my whole school experience.

 How did you deal with it?
I cried a lot and tried to avoid school. That wasn't hard because I became anxious about going to school and got tummy aches. My mom finally figured out what was going on and she sent me to school when I said that I wasn't feeling well. One time, I managed to get really sick in school and was sent home. 

 Why do you think you were bullied? 
I was very small for my age and kids liked bullying little ones. Also, I had an undiagnosed learning disability (auditory processing disorder), and I was constantly overstimulated.

Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?
 I was an easy target. Bullies love that.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

If you're an extrovert, as I am, being ignored is just as bad as being bullied. There is nothing worse than being treated as if you don't exist.



MCRTS said:


> Being ignored is the lesser of two evils, I'd say. Because I was so quiet, people tended to ignore me. But I'd rather have that than bullying.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Were you bullied in school?

Yes. A lot.

What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?

4th grade through my Sophomore year of high school(My last year completed so far).

How did you deal with it?

I did nothing about it and took it. At a young age I understood that other people had problems, and I didn't want to give them any more, so I just ignored it and hoped for the best. Of course, that wasn't a good idea, but I still felt for the bullies. Eventually I just got fed up with it and broke down in the middle of class my freshman year. Really helped me get rid of some of my bottle up emotions, but I was incredibly embarrassed. For the most part it has stopped.

Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?

People generally bully because they have issues somewhere else in their life. I was bullied because of this, and the fact that they knew I wouldn't fight back.


----------



## CowGoesQuack (Jun 8, 2012)

i wish i could hug every person in this thread, but it would probably the more awkward hug you ever had in your life. :/


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I was bullied throughout high school. There was a culture of bullying at my school. Some people were particularly targeted and for them, it was often the case of about 30 people teaming up together and tormenting them in a particularly vicious way. Fortunately, that didn't happen to me, but the bullying was pretty constant, all the same. The way I dealt with it was by becoming very quiet and socially inhibited, so that people wouldn't notice me. I have been that way ever since. I was bullied because I was vulnerable, due to being sensitive and because I was different to others.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

No, I was never bullied, physically, during school. I am not strong (physically of curse) but I scare the hell out of people: that's why people don't get close to me. And I truly advice people to be miles away from me or they get hurt. If, eventually, I were bullied by someone I would pity the bully - I would ran to the end of the world just to see him pay for the shit he made... Don't mess with me I AM CRAZY!


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

I was bullied by constantly being told I was a bully. I just wanted to help, and never tried to hurt anyone, so the misunderstanding was very painful to me. 

But then one of you guys came along and understood*hugs*


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I was never seriously bullied, but I was made fun of and excluded or bossed around by other kids when we played because I wasn't assertive. 'goodie two shoes' 'teacher's pet' stuff like that I heard a lot, most of the time it was stuff I actually liked about myself. Also because I kept to myself and was relatively oblivious to the rest of the world I think I experienced less trouble than some of the other 'uncool' kids - I flew under the radar and didn't provide the reactions they were looking for when they tried to 'press my buttons.' 

Mostly I just thought those kids were stupid, needed to grow up, felt bad for them for their sad lives. I think the way it affected me most was causing me to expect most people my age to not understand or like me so why bother talking to them, and to view most people as immature. 

The worst time for me was in Junior High because I didn't have any of my old friends from elementary school to counteract the negative input from other kids and I was starting to feel like my mom was less accepting of certain things about me now that I wasn't a little girl anymore. Mostly though I still thought the other kids were just stupid for their attempts to hurt me. I was sad that I had no friends like me, but not sad that those particular people weren't accepting of me because we didn't really have interests in common anyways. I remember two of the cool guys mocking me by pretending to ask me out in front of other kids, which I ignored because as far as I was concerned they were just making fools of themselves trying to get some reaction from me. Girls would also pretend to 'compliment' me on my clothes that I knew were not stylish, and I just stared at them wondering why in the world they were wasting their time, as if I couldn't tell what they really meant or as if I actually cared what they thought. It was just annoying, like flies buzzing around, and I couldn't understand what they could possibly be getting out of this since I just kept my nose in my book anyways. Picking on others has never made sense to me. I mean I know supposedly it makes you feel better than them or something but seriously? being 'cooler' than the little bookworm isn't much of a feat by their standards now is it? What's the point?

I was probably picked on because I was timid and didn't have an assertive presence, and because I was different in a way that looked delicate. I loved wearing frilly dresses and was very small in elementary school. In junior high I was a little overweight, and I still liked dressing like a victorian doll which went along quite well with the chubby cheeks at that point. yeah... I didn't use common slang, I didn't watch popular shows or movies, I liked classical music, I was obsessed with historical times and fantasy - in short I just didn't have anything in common with them and I wasn't afraid to look different. I got good grades and was friends with the teachers - my mom was one so I knew a lot of them as 'family friends' anyways. I don't recall ever breaking down or flipping out because of anyone picking on me, I don't think anyone ever got a rise out of me that way. I did the whole 'just ignore them' thing, but some people amazingly still didn't find it boring to insult me - which made them seem even more pathetic in my eyes. I never said anything mean back though, just kept my mouth shut and wandered off somewhere where I could be alone. I was good at finding private places to just imagine and play by myself.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Were you bullied in school? A little bit 
What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience? just in elementary, at times
How did you deal with it? Talked to my mom, grew some skin.
Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying? Because the little girls were insecure.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Yes. I have pretty much been bullied for most of my life, right up until I finished high school. Even before I was old enough to go to school I was bullied by my family (siblings, cousins etc).

Consistently throughout primary school (to the point that I didn't have any friends for a few years and spent lunchtimes by myself, eating my lunch on the front steps of our classroom), and consistently throughout high school. The primary school portion of the bullying was never as bad as the high school part. For the most part I was ignored, picked last for teams, side-eyed by my peers, just generally treated as though I had rabies. I think it was because I was so sensitive and used to crack the shits a lot when I felt like things weren't fair, or like my peers weren't listening to me. They all just... stopped hanging out with me.

High school was another story. I was specifically targeted by a group of older girls when I first started. I used to do my hair in different styles - braiding parts of it, tying other parts up, putting funky clips etc in my hair; just experimenting, really - and they decided it was utterly hilarious and that they had to comment and critique my hair every day. The boys used to bully me too. Probably because I opted to hang out with them more than the girls, and they obviously thought I was weird because of it. I just liked to have a break from the social drama. But they also bullied my physical appearance. Awkward teenage years are great. :\ Additionally, I was bullied by my group of friends, which is generally how it goes amongst girls during high school. I was bullied because I refused to participate in the clique mentality: We're not talking to [insert name here] this week, so if you do then consider yourself excommunicated from the group, too. Worse than that, I was bullied by a teacher who was my year level co-ordinator from Year 7 to Year 10. 

With my peers, I tended to just ignore whatever was going on because the social chess match was utterly exhausting. As for my teacher, I tried to get my mother involved so that it would stop, but she (the teacher) twisted all of my words and made me look like the bad person. I had no leg to stand on, being as that I was the child in that situation. I have never hated a person as much as I hate that teacher. Eventually I had to learn how to fly underneath the radar to get by.

As for why I was bullied... I don't know. I don't think I did anything specifically. I was struggling to keep my head above water, just the same as any other adolescent. As for the teacher, I seriously think she had a stick up her ass. She hated my whole family, so I don't think it was me specifically, but she certainly went out of her way to make me feel singled out. Then again, she seemed to get off on getting kids into trouble; she'd always have this look of triumph on her face whenever she caught you doing something you weren't supposed to. 

Eventually you realise, most people are bullies because they have serious issues, not because you did anything specifically to warrant the abuse.


----------



## autumnglori (Feb 18, 2012)

Were you bullied in school? Yes. More emotionally than physically though.

What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience? Through first grade up until fourth grade and then fifth and seventh grade.

How did you deal with it? I didn't do anything about it. From a young age, I learned that most people bullied others mostly because they were hurting. Bullying others gave them a feeling of power. I felt bad for them in a way. Maybe they weren't happy at home, maybe other people were picked on them in the past. Those kind of thoughts ran in my head a lot. I think I did snap at one point from bottling up my own feelings of hurt though. I don't remember what triggered it, but it wasn't a pretty sight haha. Nowadays, I don't get bullied half as much.

Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying? I think it was the latter. Then again, I was an easier target, since I just took it and didn't fight back. I was also considered weird to a lot of people.


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun (May 19, 2012)

Were you bullied in school? I guess...
What grades were you bullied? Various groups tried to bully me throughout the school years and when they were not after me they were after my friends.
How did you deal with it? I countered each attempt with a counter-attack whether physically or emotionally. I also formed a gang of sorts that would use whatever means necessary to show bullies how weak they truly were.
Why do you think you were bullied? I honestly do not know, probably something to do with arrogance and refusing to bow down to them.


----------



## Gina Melton (May 8, 2012)

Hey my posting icon is a fuzzy kitten. Of course I got bullied in school even though I'm a 5'9" woman with big muscles. LOL (Seriously, I used to work out with weights and had 16 inch biceps). 
I finally stopped getting bullied when I exploded over it and easily beat the shit out of two girls who attacked me when I got off the bus one day after threatening me for weeks. It was like a part of me that was a knight in shining armor came to my own defense (rather than the defense of others which is easy for me) and since my dad had taught me boxing and judo (he's an ESFP, my mom is an ISTJ) I used my defensive skills for the first time and found how out easily it was to win against two people who were not only smaller but not really used to skilled fighting. In other words, once you scream like Bruce Lee and beat the shit out of two people at once, everyone pretty much leaves you alone after that. 
A story went around school that even though I seemed nice don't mess with me and the bullying quit. Well, physical bullying anyway, there was still verbal shit to deal with but I could pretty much ignore that with practice. As long as you didn't touch me, I was fine. 
But, yes, if you're a nice open and sensitive sort, some will see the word "victim" written on your forehead. You will probably have to at some point prove otherwise, which is unfortunate. School is this social microcosm that is so unnatural, actually. It's conducive to this sort of ridiculous and pressured behavior. You only figure that out after you are released from it, that it's quite a bit like prison hierarchies, but with nicer clothes and teachers and school admins instead of guards and wardens.


----------



## Northwind (Jul 24, 2012)

Gina Melton said:


> Hey my posting icon is a fuzzy kitten. Of course I got bullied in school even though I'm a 5'9" woman with big muscles. LOL (Seriously, I used to work out with weights and had 16 inch biceps).
> I finally stopped getting bullied when I exploded over it and easily beat the shit out of two girls who attacked me when I got off the bus one day after threatening me for weeks. It was like a part of me that was a knight in shining armor came to my own defense (rather than the defense of others which is easy for me) and since my dad had taught me boxing and judo (he's an ESFP, my mom is an ISTJ) I used my defensive skills for the first time and found how out easily it was to win against two people who were not only smaller but not really used to skilled fighting. In other words, once you scream like Bruce Lee and beat the shit out of two people at once, everyone pretty much leaves you alone after that.
> A story went around school that even though I seemed nice don't mess with me and the bullying quit. Well, physical bullying anyway, there was still verbal shit to deal with but I could pretty much ignore that with practice. As long as you didn't touch me, I was fine.
> But, yes, if you're a nice open and sensitive sort, some will see the word "victim" written on your forehead. You will probably have to at some point prove otherwise, which is unfortunate. School is this social microcosm that is so unnatural, actually. It's conducive to this sort of ridiculous and pressured behavior. You only figure that out after you are released from it, that it's quite a bit like prison hierarchies, but with nicer clothes and teachers and school admins instead of guards and wardens.


Hey roud: *shakes hands!* 6'1" lady over here. I don't do any sports besides running, but still my stare and general tallness generally inspire people to back off. In elementary school I was bullied. After that, waving my fists was enough to make people... well reconsider about bullying me.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

I was bullied in 8th grade. I think it was because i was weird, new, and fat(Right now I'm 142 pounds at 5ft 6", but back then I was 165 pounds at 5ft 2"). Oh and back to the weird part, I was like the weirdest kid in school. Hung out with all the extremely weird people and never fit in until I moved from MA to PA in 9th grade. It's been 3 years.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

How long? erm... depends. Indirectly antagonized(if that makes any sense) years 3-11. Actually targeted: 4-10. 
When I say 'indirectly antagonized' I mean I have this strange aura of both slight clumsinessand lack of practical skills. To put my practical skills into perspective, I once set bread on fire in a food tech practical. BREAD. These two 'qualities' caused me to often be laughed at (for good reason on some occasions, i often laughed too) and whenever I beat someone in a competitive game, it was often considered an insult and utter catastrophe/laughing matter for the person I beat, rather than a victory or a cause for applause for me.Which was annoying. That in particular carried on for most of my primary/ high school years (save year 11, when everyone finally grew a brain and also their own brand of maturity) The direct bullying was by, well alot of people. About a total of 9 would suffice (give or take) although it wasnt as bad as some of the things i have read on here. I got actually physically abused about four times(only two serious, one accidental) and the verbal abuse was pretty much constant. most of the years. I was always ridiculed for things like hw i wore glasses, was smart (I don't know how that works and i dont think they did either), liked video games, was skinny, did karate(again, a slightly bad idea to ridicule someone over that) and for some people, anything. later on i changed and got into music and acting, which in terms of my treatment was a blessing and a curse. Some people thought it was cool when i told them, some made me a priority target. I suppose to alot of people it was a paradox that when onstage i am about 30x(non-exaggerated) louder than i am usually and this was even more confusing when i started playing the drums. 

There was this strange thing though, don't know if anyone else had this, everyone in my yeargroup from about years 7 to 9 all thought it was the accepted norm to listen to certain kinds of music (mostly rap and dance, unfortunately for me.) and so everyone listened to artists which fit under these categories even if they thought it was rubbish, which kind of defeats the point. I was ridiculed further for the factthat i like bands like the foo fighters, queen, snow patrol, and iron maiden, whcch are very far from rap and dance. (even though now alot of the people from my yeargroup often listento the foos and iron maiden. the red hot chili peppers are also a good example.) 

Weird psychological topics aside, the two methods i eventually (and rather sadly, really) 'mastered' were:
1. Total ignorance, smiling at times when their insults were getting to the lowest level of desperation. And:
2. Short outbursts if the person in question was trying to assert authority. I have to stay true to my values, and not being lead, or having people unwillingly think they are leading me is not good. So i did occasionally unleash a good old dash of pure 'nerd rage' at people if they got too close. or cocky. These too arre gauranteed to work if you you are dealing with non-violent people, and also relieves that urge of wanting to become violent yourself if you learn how tio find it humourous. Just in case anyone looking at this is in need of assistance themselves.

A look back at the last years i just left behind at high school, in preperation for year 12, and they all seemed like everyone tried to fit in with the others, and so did they, and so did they etc etc. its a bit odd how they never knew quite who they were following, had so much more pressure to impress, and also didnt know who they were following at what time.Funny. At least i hope they wont do that next year. Otherwise i will have to close off from society again and make more weird analogies for myself like this tortoise on my profile pic and username


----------



## WoodsofDesolation (May 19, 2012)

I was bullied in elementary school from grades 3-6 -- because of how I looked mostly, since I didn't look like the other girls in my classes.

I didn't really _deal _with it. I just tried to keep to myself as much as possible to keep my sanity. I didn't try to defend myself either because I figured I deserved it (I mean it was me against a whole bunch of other people). I tried to get support from my family but they just laughed it off/didn't listen to anything I said so their support was pretty much nonexistent. So I faced it alone.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I was, in kindergarten. Rejected and bullied. I was kind of ignored from age 5 till 7'ish

I started fighting at age 9 when I finally made a few friends, becaues I knew they would back me up if I were to have trouble in a fight. And they did, only once though. They pulled me away and another dude went in my place (keeping it fair lol) I won all the others with ease and shitloads of fury. People started respecting me and I was seen as one you didn't want to mess with lol

Though high school was different. I was picked on but not bullied.

I haven't fought in 8 years... And I have to admit I sometimes REALLY want to. Although I almost fought when some random dude started badmouthing a good friend of mine out of the blue for no reason. I got in his face and told him to fck off or else he's gonna have to pay the price... And he went. I get pretty protective when people start messing with my friends or people I care about. I don't give a shit about your reason. If you want to pick a fight with my friends or family without me throwing a fist in your face, do it when I'm not around. 

Loyalty ftw!


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

I was bullied in school because I was an easy target. I was a very tiny kid. As I got older and became taller, I became a bully to smaller kids and why did I do it? because I felt 'little'. It made me feel manly - I was a real prick. Then years later, it happened to me again and.. I hope I still don't do this crap unconsciously.


----------



## bookbutterfly (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been bullied pretty much ever since elementary school until I finally went a public high school in my sophomore year. I was the really quiet kid, the book nerd who just focused on schoolwork, made friends with her teachers, and had friends whom I liked not because they were popular (they weren't, but who cares?) but because they were sweet, appreciated me (and I them), and we shared similar interests. I think there are varying reasons why I was picked on so much...my mom thinks it was all just jealousy, since I was always so academically focused, and also because I'm an only child who got a lot of attention from my parents since I was little. I think in middle school, racism was also *possibly* involved (I was pretty much the only person of my race in my class, and no one else was ostracized as much as me), but also the other factors I mentioned were even more likely.

I've heard it's really common for intuitives (especially if they're introverts) to be bullied...hmm...


----------



## Confused Little Children (Aug 3, 2012)

No I was never really bullied in school. I was never one to let people walk over me, I can be a force to reckoned with when my personal morals and beliefs are challenged and being blindingly rude to someone has always been a great annoyance I've had. 

In fact when I was 5, please note I was a very angry child and even back then hated school and resented my parents for sending me to such a horrid place, had to ride the bus home after a particularly hard day. A boy in my sisters grade sat down next to her and I and from what I recall challenged me in some way or another and said "What are you going to do punch me?" and I did. I had given him a bloody nose. I don't remember ever acknowledging that that in itself could have been a form of bulling and to be honest I still don't. As horrible as it may sound I still think the kid had it coming. Regardless he didn't bother me again. It was apparent that I had showed my dominance. 

My mother always refers to this temper of mine as a "Fiery Personality". I can't help it I'm passionate and am not afraid to express it when need be.

*End Childhood Memory/Rant* 
That was sorta off topic....Oh well.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Confused Little Children said:


> In fact when I was 5, please note I was a very angry child and even back then hated school and resented my parents for sending me to such a horrid place, had to ride the bus home after a particularly hard day. A boy in my sisters grade sat down next to her and I and from what I recall challenged me in some way or another and said "What are you going to do punch me?" and I did. I had given him a bloody nose. I don't remember ever acknowledging that that in itself could have been a form of bulling and to be honest I still don't. As horrible as it may sound I still think the kid had it coming. Regardless he didn't bother me again. It was apparent that I had showed my dominance.


I wish I could have been a little more like you back in school. I was such a bitch! I reckon I still am. Anyway, good story.


----------



## Confused Little Children (Aug 3, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> I wish I could have been a little more like you back in school. I was such a bitch! I reckon I still am. Anyway, good story.


Don't fret. I've been called a bitch plenty of times. I like to think it's just because some people don't under the intensity I feel over certain situations. The only time I really recognize any sort of insult is when coming from someone I care about, the rest I dismiss to misunderstanding and stupidity. But that could just be my 8w7 talking.:tongue:


----------



## sendmyrootsrain (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, I was bullied from elementary school just up until the end of junior high. It was especially hard during the earlier years. I kept a journal of my thoughts, even back then, and reading it is so painful. I always found it difficult to make friends because I was so shy, and that made me a target for bullies. I was terribly sensitive and insecure, and the bullying I experienced (mostly name-calling and taunting) heightened these qualities.
I am so glad to be free of the public school system, and out into the real world where individualism is prized, not scorned.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I was, it was an incredibly traumatic experience and affects me til this day. I have worked hard to overcome my low confidence resulting from the bullying but the fact is that I was bullied from various people, those that were supposed to protect me and those I was supposed to make friends with, I had no friends and it has been a similar scenario, I have very few people who I feel truly close to, its made me feel so depressed, defective and untrusting. I have tried to reach out to people but I normally go about it in the wrong way or something goes wrong, a lot of it has not being able to sustain a friendship over a period of time and those I have stayed friends with over time have turned out to be toxic, controlling or downright bad influences. I have worked hard to break free from that which meant dumping certain people, staying away from percieved bad apples, a few times it has gotten pretty extreme where I darn't take the risk in case I get taken for a ride or they turn out to be not what I expected. I have learnt better though to listen to my intuition more which has helped. But in life, we all have to trust someone, we can't hide forever, humans by nature are sociable creatures, we survive on making contact with others, true, solitude has its benefits, it is said that we are our most creative during long periods alone but too long in the shadows and we struggle to distinguish reality.


----------



## _selene_ (Jul 2, 2012)

i was bullied in elementry.. booth by students and siblings.. I honestly became a very solitude person.. Yes i had a few friends.. but going home again .. i was always alone.. maybe in this mindset i can go into detail.. but as an adult... i know it lasted until 5th grade.. i became a little if not a lot "rebellious" my parents were seperated sooo adult supervision.. wasnt always at hand.. Dont get me wrong i am a nice person.. still to this day.... I love ppl but im more attracted to darker things.. how i delt with it.. well.. just be patient and keep moving fwd.


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

I was picked on throughout my entire school experience. Up-front, flat-out bullying (sometimes expressed physically) took place for small, intense periods. That didn't make it any easier to get over, honestly.

I had to switch schools many times because of my parents' constant changes of circumstances (which made me the _new kid_ a few times over), plus I was small and skinny, loved reading, was a decent student, aced the subjects other kids hated, and belonged to more than one minority. I didn't look, talk, behave or think like any of the other kids, and I didn't even know it. 

So yeah, I was "that kid", the easiest target at hand. How could I not be bullied? Still, I don't think bullies need a "reason" as such to be bullies. Whatever triggers them, abuse is abuse, and it's always inacceptable.

How did I deal with it? I guess I just rode it out. It made me dig my heels in my posture, I think. I was weird, I was unique, and the world wasn't ready for someone as special as me, is what I told myself. Those kids had issues and needed someone to take it on with. The world was tough, and the sooner I learned that, the better. They hated me because they couldn't understand me, no big deal. Yeah, that's pretty much it.

I never cared what people said about me. Still don't, if I know I'm right in my views --or at least, if I'm not flat out wrong or hurting anybody. Why does anyone care if I wear mismatched socks sometimes, or sing under my breath when listening to music in my earplugs? What does it matter to people if I see things in a different way than they do? Why should religious, cultural, national or racial differences be an excuse to be pushed around in the halls, told hurtful things, have one's books torn down, and stuff like that? What's one thing got to do with the other?!?

Bullying shouldn't happen. Ever. Bullied kids aren't responsible for being bullied, any more than murder victims are guilty of their own murders. 

So some of us are different. Big deal. Just move on, will you? Why hurt those who aren't like you? How does that make things better for anyone? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

I was bullied alot throughout school life. (Though rarely physically, I was a big kid)

It was terrible really. It made me so withdrawn and mistrusting of people. Only recently in the past 2 years or so, have I really tried to get out of my shell and win some confidence back, and its a really slow process.

Sometimes, I feel like damaged goods because of it. 

I rarely spoke up about my abuse and exclusion, had I not had a great best friend that stood up for me and helped me seek out help, I probably would have ended up worse.
(That guy is really my rock you know.)

Eventually it stopped though. Though the feeling of exclusion remains. 
Even at uni, I struggled to get rid of that feeling of being an outcast. I really did try, but I still haven't got there. 
I still have my fear of people, my social anxiety (I think I had symptoms as far back as 8 or 9, but the child psychologists could never pin it down (they thought I may have been autistic of had Aspergers because my little brother is autistic, but that definately isn't the case, I don't really match up to the symptoms, but it definately was another thing that put self-doubt in my mind, and I bet it showed))


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> A few question for all the NF's:





> Were you bullied in school?


Yes, but only through verbal harassment. I was physically attackd but fought back, so it doesn't count since bullying is an imbalance of power.



> What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?


Verbally harassed all throughout my school life



> How did you deal with it?


I just learned to understand bullies in a way. For example: bullies are insensitive and that they do it to everyone, even their close friends. Though the imbalance in power is evident, it is just caused by their natural behavior. Many times, they are not sensitive to the fact that they are threatening.

Other times they are doing it intentionally, but this is happening because of stress and internal problems they carry.



> Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?


Just because the bully in question was being true to his or herself and acting out as he/she naturally would with other people his/her age.


----------



## iCastPizza (Feb 3, 2011)

Thankfully I have never been bullied before. I believe I was pretty lucky with the schools I was on. I was incredibly outgoing as a child on elementary school, and I never hesitated to make a fool out of myself. I think that already discouraged others from trying to bully me, but I think I was just lucky as well, because I still hang out a lot with some of the friends I've met. 

I was also lucky to have most of my friends from elementary school join me on the same middle school, so I suppose I already had a nice start before meeting others. 

Whenever people tried to tease/bully me, though, I just pretended to be completely oblivious and I replied in a very polite and nice manner. Caught most of them off guard, haha.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was bullied in school and church. Still don't know why. I didn't ever do anything mean or stupid or ridiculous, I usually kept to myself. But apparently daydreaming is enough to make kids hate you. That and sucking at sports. Children should not be forced to play team sports AT ALL.


----------



## HoLy (Jan 24, 2012)

*Were you bullied in school?*

Yes

*What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?*

6-8 (All of Middle School)

*How did you deal with it?*

I guess I didn't. I would come home crying everyday. I had a group of friends at the school, but I only saw them a couple of times a week, and because of that I grew apart from them, I spent most of my time between classes sitting alone in the library. I was mostly bullied verbally, but several times I was pursued by friend's of the bullies, had I stopped running I am sure I would have been hurt. Rumors were spread about me, and almost everyone was against me, because the bullies knew a lot of people. Once, in a class, everyone chanted the name of my cat who had recently passed away to make me cry, I had to run from class that day, that cat was my best friend through my school experience up to that point. In High School the bullying stopped immediately, probably because the bullies matured, but they never once said they were sorry, even when I had class with them. I still sat alone in the back of the library everyday until senior year. My senior year I finally came out of the shell I created and made friends at school for my first time in many years. I am now living the life I had only dreamed of in those days, in college :3.

*Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?

*I found out later the school I went to was considered ghetto, but there was really no reason for my bullying besides that. I made myself vulnerable, an easy target for other people. I was the quiet, never confrontational type who would rather run from a fight.


----------



## chanting (Sep 18, 2012)

I was bullied from 6th to 7th grade, and sort of 'misunderstood' throughout 8th grade up to high school by my classmates, though I wouldn't consider the high school part bullying.

I dealt with the bullying in both cases in similar ways - isolate myself, make myself invisible to them - so that it'll be just me and my thoughts. And I guess in 6th grade I was younger and it was easier then, I just moved to a different group of friends. 8th grade was different because the class was small, I was ostracised.

I stayed in the same school from 8th grade up to 12th grade, so even though the ostracising ended - I've built such a stoic and quiet wall around all these frustrating extroverts that they've just given me a label/stereotype and just couldn't understand me.

And probably didn't want to.

In 6th grade and 7th grade I was bullied because I was different - Asians in that area of my primary school were still a minority at that time. Plus I tucked my shirt in rather than leaving it out - they found it funny and weird. Looking back now, I understand why they did it, but me during that time I just thought they were mean. It's a minor case of bullying, and if I really think about it it's just that they don't understand. I left my shirt out from then on and they shut their trap - so they were nice people I guess.

8th grade and high school was just drama, drama and more drama. In a class full of extroverts, I felt that I didn't fit in, most of them stayed in this school from kindergarten up to high school - so you could imagine the narrow-mindedness and things I, a new student from somewhere different is treated.

I was given a note saying I was disgusting - because I scratch my hair occassionally and well, I'll be honest, pick my nose (there I said it). And I stress, it's just occassionally.

They shut up and left me alone once I stopped doing whatever they said in front of them, but the only problem was I wrote a note back - when I was angry no less.

They of course, got pissed, told the other girls in the class, and oohhh what you know the look they had when I came back from the toilets was pretty obvious 'that bitch how dare she' looks, it's quite funny now but for me it was scary and sad at that time.

They saw I was upset and tried to be 'the good girls' coming over to see if I'm ok (the faq you guys wrote the notes that made me upset, how would I be ok? Hmm?)

I didn't try to 'make friends' anymore and mostly did stuff in school on my own. Sat alone in the cafetaria, hang around the library and the school field, talked to myself no less, just what I liked about the classes today and what not.

After 8th grade the ostracising stopped, but my mind was set by then, and so were my classmates. I made it obvious that I'm not going to change what I am to 'fit in', so they never really understood me - so I was sterotyped the 'nerd', 'smartass', the 'quiet one', etc.

I don't know why they wanted to write that note really, maybe I was very disgusting? I look back and find it very silly, though it still hurts to remember sometimes because I still remember how I felt.


----------



## Eloise (May 30, 2011)

In elementary school, and surprisingly, preschool, I was bullied really harshly. I think it was more of me not fitting into a mold, not being really athletic, sociable, or all that interested in Polly Pockets. I was a big fan of books.

I had a few friends who would cross me multiple times, backstabbing and all the shenanigans, and then I'd forgive them just so they could do the same thing two months later.
It was a rough existence.

After I got my sea legs in socializing with people, I found that nobody had anything to pick on me for anymore.

I'm still a little bit of a lonely person.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

I was bullied in school from 5th grade until the end of 6th grade. The real victim of the bullies was actually my friend. People started backbiting her because she was wearing the wrong clothes (cardigans and leggings...). Well, and just because I was talking to her I was also put on the shit list. I was really suffering during that time. I couldn't decide whether I should stand up for her or just try to fit in. The real problem was that this friend of mine was also hurting me because of her strange behavior. For example if I tried to start a conversation with her, she would just cut me off by telling me "I don't want to talk about that, I'm not interested in that." She did that all the time. So somehow there were times when I just hid from everybody, from this friend and from the rest of the class.


----------



## DimensionX (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep I was, initially in primary school for the first year or two and then something happened and they stopped. I was then bullied during secondary school. Kids with ginger hair are a bit of a bullying target in England lol. It wasn't so bad though, I could defend myself pretty well so it could of been a lot worse if I couldn't stick up for myself.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 8, 2012)

*Were you bullied in school?*

yep

*What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?*

My earliest memory from school was being worried that the kid that was beating me up wouldn't sneeze on me because I could see the snot up his nostrils.


The day I left school, one of my peers thought it would be funny to smear cream from a cream bun on my bicycle seat. 

I don't recall a year where I wasn't the school germ or whatever other delightful nickname they could think of to call me.

*How did you deal with it?*

For the first few years I tried to fit in, then I revelled in my difference and they could all go get stuffed, then I made some "friends" who would regularly banish me from the group when they felt like being mean... I would crawl back every time.

*Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?

*I am different. I tend to say what I think to a degree. I don't understand people. I am a bloody alien. I don't know. Even though I did fairly poorly at school, I have a quite high IQ and I am interested in writing and "intellectual" pursuits that my school acquaintances thought were not manly. I left school 26 years ago and recently met up with one of my cousins who went to school with me. She did the adult version of bullying by belittling me in front of family, subtly and not overtly, of course. As always, I got tongue-tied and merely hung my head.

On the plus side, a little while ago, another cousin who I went to school with met up with me on the otherside of the country. About halfway through the evening, he coughed awkwardly and said, "Mate, I am really embarrassed about the way we treated you in school, I am so sorry." I told him the apology wasn't necessary, but that I was grateful for it.

What are the long term effects for me - well, my self esteem is rubbish, even though it has driven me to achieve in business (mostly so that no one was ever going to control me again). I am extremely awkward in social situations, though I operate very well professionally.

On the plus side, I am married, have four wonderful kids and earn a good living.


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

HoLy said:


> *
> *I found out later the school I went to was considered ghetto, but there was really no reason for my bullying besides that. I made myself vulnerable, an easy target for other people. I was the quiet, never confrontational type who would rather run from a fight.


You did not 'make yourself' vulnerable. The blame lies squarely with those cowardly scumbags who thought they were big and tough by ganging up on you. We can't all be loud and confrontational, can we? You are who you are. I sincerely hope your erstwhile oppressors are leading a thoroughly miserable existence somewhere on the poor side of town.


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't consider myself bullied, but people made fun of me for being short in 5th grade.. which didn't bother me, because I believed it was a sort of rite of passage to be made fun of for _something_. And I was never ashamed of being short. They called me "Midget" to which I did not contest. And then, since my family didn't have a lot of money, we always bought my shoes at payless, _(and where I went to school, it was a big deal not having name-brand shoes or Nikes or something)_ and I had these "pro-wings" tennis-shoes/sneakers with a big W on them.. and and there was this cartoon on at the time called "Widget", about a little purple Alien, with a big W for his name, and then they started calling me Widget the Midget.. LOL cause of the W on my shoes and all. 











LOL.. when I think about it all.. it makes me laugh. 

People made fun of me, but everyone got made fun of.. no one was exempt, and people liked me and I never felt excluded so I didn't care all that much??? I think its worse when you're excluded or ostracized. 

There _were_ some kids that were bullied especially harshly. One of them was a friend of mine.. I always felt sorry for her and didn't like seeing people left out or excluded so I befriended her. 

Also, sometimes I think I laughed at the jokes at one of the kid's expense. I remember being forced to apologize to him with the class and feeling guilty about it after.


----------



## 0vercast (Sep 24, 2012)

To some degree I was bullied. I was always the quiet one and for me High School was basically a battlefield. The positives would be that it hardened me because I was in more fights than I could count and until then I never realized that I possessed that skill. Due to all of those altercations, and eventually more positive endeavors, I have tremendous confidence when confronted with those situations.

The negative aspect would be that it caused me to have a defensive posture in everyday situautions, even today. Looking back on it, it seems all those issues and conflicts, some which involved weapons, at an age when I was very much developing my first impression of the world has left me a bit scarred.

I've tried to change my outlook of how I interpret and respond to situations but it seems I've already been programmed. It's a challenge considering that naturally I'm the complete opposite and ultimately it, among other things, has made for a very divided personality.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> A few question for all the NF's:
> 
> Were you bullied in school? Yes. Not physically though.
> 
> ...


 I don't know. I honestly don't know. I suppose I have always assumed they don't understand me. 

Many of the people who don't like me ... I actually often times really like them. 
So it kinda sucks to be honest :sad:


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

*Were you bullied in school?
*I was in primary school

*What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?*
4th and 5th grade

*How did you deal with it?*
It didn't really register with me at the time. I didn't understand why people would be mean to me out of the blue (retrospection compells me to believe I probably wasn't picking up on clues to start with) and mainly just stuck to myself. It was never physical bullying. I didn't really identify with my peers to start with so they weren't so much important to my mental wellbeing.

*Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?*
I was odd. My homelife wasn't very stable and I was surrounded by kids in upper middle class families. I tended to stick to myself and whenever I would actually try to bond with my class mates it was as if we came from different galaxies. Oh and I had glasses too. A lot of the energy was focused on belonging to a group and I didn't conform to that. Not to be rebelious, but I was just too occupied with my not so stable home life and with the world that I lived in inside my imagination. I didn't really need them to feel ok.

To be honest: I have bullied too. I'm not proud of it and it was based on a teenage power trip. There was nothing the person could have changed about her baviour, me and my friend were just obnoxious teenagers who thought they owned the world and got away with way too much crap. Yes, I have later apologised to her later in life.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

*Were you bullied in school?*
Yes. I was verbally bullied all the time.

*What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?*
I was mostly bullied in elementary school. It stopped in high school, thankfully. 

*How did you deal with it?*
Did I really deal with it? I don't know, I think I would go home and cry.

*Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?
*I think I was bullied because I was different, because I was into books, because I had a difficult time relating to others, because I was "smart". I was also the smallest of my classes (always), so being small and meek, I guess I was an easy target. Also, 7th-8th grade I was made fun of a lot for being hairy and for having a flat chest.


----------



## ESTJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, it was for a full year before I got annoyed enough to bash him up.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

*Were you bullied in school?*
*What grades were you bullied in or were you bullied throughout your whole school experience?*
yes i was. occasionally people were a bit mean in elementary school, but it was probably the worst in middle school. in high school it kind of tapered off. suddenly people who were mean to me thought i was ok and/or didn't bother anymore.

*How did you deal with it?*
i usually just ignored or avoided it as much as i could, except for one time the school got involved: after school one day, these two girls that rode my bus, who were _complete strangers_ attacked me as i was walking home from school. they called me names, threw rocks at me, and one girl (who was obviously the ringleader) spit on my shirt and slapped my face. i started crying, walked to the nearest house and knocked on the door, and the guy who lived there drove me home (which was just around the corner.) i called my parents and they had a meeting with the school, and then the school met with the girl's parents and i received a fake apology from them. then they tried to befriend me on the bus! i just tried to ignore them as much as possible. 

*Why do you think you were bullied? Was there a reason or were they just bullying for the sake of bullying?*
it depends on who did the bullying, but it seemed to be class motivated. i was a solidly middle-class shy white girl, an only child of divorced parents, and i lived primarily with my mother. our school had these very rich religious kids that were in all the honors classes, as well as many poor minorities and white rural kids, and the class differences were pretty apparent. i didn't fit in with either camp, and was bullied from both sides. the lower-income girls mostly bullied me in PE class. they called me names and threatened to kill me. i had never spoken to any of them when this happened. the rich white kids who bullied me were usually boys and in my AP/honors classes. beyond that, i got called witch, lesbian and satan worshipper in high school (i wear black!), but that was about the extent of what i experienced in high school, which wasn't much.


----------

